# Differences between 2005 and 2006 year look 585?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Ive chanced upon two of these for sale in my size, just curious what the difference is between the 2005 and 2006 year 585 if any.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm in the same boat, except wondering what changed between 2006 & 2008. If not much, the 06's seem like a great value.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I got a partial answer from an old post. At least for the 585 which is now the Origin, there were no major diffs between 2005 & 2007. Not sure about 2008.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Paint


----------

